# Controller Vibration



## r32.jay (Feb 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has had any problems with controller vibration on the go. If so, what methods did you use to mount it considering that there needs to be a sufficient heat sink area in place. I was considering the use of anti vibration mounts, however my main problem is the area underneath needs to have a reasonable amount of contact with the heat sink. Any help appreciated.


----------

